# Fin-Nor roller guides



## Capt. Lowtide

I have a couple of sets of Fin-Nor gold anodized aluminum ball bearing roller guides with the double stripper rated up to 180lb unlimited. In addition I have several Fin-Nor #24 & #26 stainless steel ball bearing roller tips.

Does anyone know what these would be worth?

They are all leftovers from when I built custom rods back in the 80's, taking up space and I am considering selling them.


----------



## RAMON

I wouldnt have the foggiest Idea about what they are worth but, If they are Fin nor you can bet they are expensive seems like they are really proud of all of their stuff. I dont have a use for roller guides or I would take them off of your hands.

Ramon


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

I can't remember what I paid for them back then, but I'm guessing around $300 with the ball bearing roller tip


----------



## huntfish82

*Fin nor tycoon 80lb class roller guide parts*

Hi I have 2 fin nor rods that are the 80lb class tycoon rods and the rollers are froze up and I'm looking for some replacement parts. Saw where ya had some that weren't used and ya wanted to get rid of them. Any info or parts would be apriciated. Fin nor was bought out in the 90s and replacement parts are no longer made. Thanks


----------



## Adrie

*fin nor tycoon roller guides*

these are the big ones. unused never have seen water or thread, UNUSED, sizes 2,3,4 &5 and the multipiece top. interested? I can sent more pictures if wanted


----------



## Permit Rat

huntfish82 said:


> Hi I have 2 fin nor rods that are the 80lb class tycoon rods and the rollers are froze up and I'm looking for some replacement parts. Saw where ya had some that weren't used and ya wanted to get rid of them. Any info or parts would be apriciated. Fin nor was bought out in the 90s and replacement parts are no longer made. Thanks


 If you see this, there is a rod building company in Florida, called, MUDHOLE. In their catalog I have seen roller guides that at least seemed to be the spitting image of the old Fin Nors. If the rollers are ball bearing, then for sure there are replacement bearings for them, since they are still made. Might be worth a call.


----------



## Samthefish

Did you ever sell these guides?


----------

